# Compilare pacchetti per un laptop meno potente

## nollo

Buon giorno

possiedo un desktop con un potente processore AMD Ryzen e un laptop con un processore Intel Ivybridge. Su quest'ultimo volevo installare gentoo e sul primo compilare qualche pacchetto pesante tipo qtwebengine.

C'è un modo di farlo, qualche comando? Sul wiki sto guardando l'articolo sul cross compiling ma non sono sicuro che sia questo il caso.

Grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Probabilmente quello che ti server e' questo articolo del wiki

----------

## nollo

Grazie ma ho provato, è troppo complicato

----------

## nollo

Ho scaricato un binario da Redcore Linux e ho risolto così

----------

